# New Otm 25 - Now Online!



## True2Kenpo (Oct 13, 2005)

Fellow Martial Artists,

The new "On the Mat" is now available! This week we looked at the technique Gripping Talon and a few variations, but not all of them... that is some work for you!

We hope you enjoy and good journey!

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

PARKER/ PLANAS LINEAGE
http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com


----------



## mantis (Oct 13, 2005)

True2Kenpo said:
			
		

> Fellow Martial Artists,
> 
> The new "On the Mat" is now available! This week we looked at the technique Gripping Talon and a few variations, but not all of them... that is some work for you!
> 
> ...


 good stuff
 one of the good ones


----------

